# "Port 4567 Filenail"



## KevinP (Feb 12, 2008)

How do I close (or make "stealth") an open port called "4567 Filenail" or any port for that matter?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Kevin, welcome to TSF

To close ports you need to go into your firewall settings. For example, in Comodo you would go to Firewall > Stealth Ports Wizard.

Do you know which program is using port 4567 or is this a preventative security measure you want to put in place to help block trojans?

To see more details about the process using this or any other port, try *TCPView*.


----------

